# WTF is the spring noise coming from brake booster??



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

I am finishing my swap and started the brakes. When I press the pedal there is a spring noise coming from the booster. Not every time. I had a crappy pedal after I swapped raddo G54's and SS lines. I just put on a 22mm MC and the noise is still there.
Have not flushed the brakes yet in frustration! Just wondering if this is normal for a MK2??
(my first MK2)


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: WTF is the spring noise coming from brake booster?? (Blacklightning)*

Replaced the MC and the noise is gone!!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: WTF is the spring noise coming from brake booster?? (Blacklightning)*

i have this same problem, what was it???


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: WTF is the spring noise coming from brake booster?? (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miketweedie* »_we got it sorted. (wow this is an old thread!)
turns out that the bosoter will make that noise if there is no vacuum. try hooking everthig back up, and starting the engine. once vacuum is created, it should fix the popping, and you can bleed the brakes. 
hope that helps!


----------

